# Puentear Amplificador 4 canales



## elpana18 (Ago 21, 2010)

Buenas soy nuevo por aqui aunque se un poco de electronica.

Veran tengo una duda... Tengo 2 altavoces de 100 Watts RMS cada uno Impedancia 8 Ohms y las muevo con un amplificador para auto marca targa de 200 Watts RMS de 4 canales (50 Watts RMS por canal) el cual alimento con una fuente para pc de 300 Watts que entrega 12 Voltios a 12 Amperes. La cosa es que quiero puentear el amplificador para que me queden solo 2 canales de 100 Watts RMS cada uno para mover las cornetas como debe ser ya que en este momento estan funcionando con 50 Watts RMS cada una pero no se como hacerlo :/

El amplificador funciona de maravilla al igual que la fuente no me han presentado problemas.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro, Elpana.



elpana18 dijo:


> ...alimento con una fuente para pc de 300 Watts que entrega 12 Voltios a 12  Amperes.


12V*12A=144W. Eso es lo que en teoría entrega tu fuente, pero con lo mentirosos que son al poner esas etiquetas, no me sorprendería que fueran 100 o 120W como mucho.



elpana18 dijo:


> La cosa es que quiero puentear el amplificador para que me queden solo 2  canales de 100 Watts RMS cada uno...


Fijate en las especificaciones de tu ampli si se puede puentear. Si no, tendrás que hacer un adaptador (usá el buscador del foro) para invertir una de las entradas y fijate cómo conectar las salidas en puente.
Eso sí, puede que vueles el ampli, analizá bien los números que te den las potencias y demás cosas.

Saludos


----------

